# Battery Acid Buildup on positive terminal



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Who replaced it? I only ask because my cables needed to be cleaned by G.M. and I assume they use some corrosion spray, something not always done?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

After cleaning all the corrosion off, reattach, and then slather some petroleum jelly on the battery terminal and clamp.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

Since I started using this stuff on battery terminals, I no longer have corrosion. It's cheaper in the store--around $3. They should have something similar at any auto parts store. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/NOCO-Battery-Treatment-Kit/16213366


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Although a bit of corrosion is not uncommon, if you are seeing a large amount of green fur (looks like a school science experiment) rapidly growing as you describe, it indicates a failure of the seal area where the post comes through the top of the battery.

Various products can be used to coat the post to clamp interface but the intent is to reduce the corrosion that results due to the high amount of hydrogen vapors that the battery exhales while charging.......these products will not stop corrosion from post seepage.

Rob


----------



## lkellner (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone, Def helped. Appreciate it


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

Sassman just posted this Tuesday:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-g...-t-clicking-noise-engine-electrical-load.html


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/CRC-05046-Technician-Terminal-Protector/dp/B000CIPUNC

Ever since I have been using that I have had zero corrosion. You can find it at any local car parts store. I think Walmart stocks it too. 

They have a cleaner too but never used it since I put this stuff on all my batteries when they are new.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> After cleaning all the corrosion off, reattach, and then slather some petroleum jelly on the battery terminal and clamp.


I had the same problem as the OP. I ended up replacing the positive cable, as the corrosion got in between the strands and the connector was in lousy shape. About $45 from the dealer, and the the new post connector is a better design (this might be the case here).

Anyway, I slathered the post and connector with dielectric grease and haven't had problems since. It also helped with some strange radio related issues I've been having - extra long "reboots" after a start, clock losing (lots) of time, and iPod not being recognized intermittently at starts.


----------

